# any vans or buses going to Winter Park



## thepenciler (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm a college student in downtown Denver. I sold my wheels to pay for school so i'm looking for rides to Winter Park. I have some friends up there so it's possible there may be free logging! 
I want to try and get up at least once or twice a month!
If you know of any buses of are interested email me at 
[email protected]


----------

